
New York City's electric bike delivery workers face crackdown - lnguyen
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/dec/25/new-york-citys-electric-bike-delivery-workers-face-crackdown
======
Dowwie
Listen to this episode of the Brian Lehrer show from WNYC for background on
the problem and the people who have fought to regulate it:
[https://www.wnyc.org/story/peoples-guide-power-electric-
bike...](https://www.wnyc.org/story/peoples-guide-power-electric-bikes-
edition/)

------
Buttes5
Seems like they're holding "e-bike" users to a ridiculous standard given how
shit most people are at driving cars. There should be heavy fines for
operating "e-bikes" on the sidewalk, but otherwise I don't see how they're
substantially different from a motor scooter or something.

That said, if you're able-bodied, and it's not your job, just use a normal
bicycle.

